# Copper Deficiency Question



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

My Mini LaManacha doe is showing definite signs of copper deficiency. I gave her a copper bolus about 1.5 months ago but her coat is still red (she should be black). How long will it take for her coat color to improve or will she stay red until she sheds out completely and gets her summer coat? The breeder that I got her from said to give her the bolus once every 6 months.










Jen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

copper wont change teh color of her current coat - yes she should shed out and grow in a black coat. now just note some goats get a more brown winter coat -- this isnt copper deficiency but just their natural coat color.

My horse gets redish brown in the winter but is like a golden color in the spring/summer. Other horses at the farm are different colors with their winter coat then their summer. black horses turn brown, brown horses turn white.... We all take this as normal so I think we should do the same with goats.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

She will shed out and be black again....and I agree with Stacey that it is normal for some goats to have winter coats that are lighter and might seem bleached out.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone. That's what I figured but wanted to confirm. My horses also change color form summer to winter. My draft cross mare is a very dark bay in the winter and red in the summer.

Jen


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

When dealing with a black colored goat I always look for the "fishtail" and the reddish tint in their coats.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a gray doe that had really wire hair. All her cashmere is combed out but her hair felt more like (ok kind of like) hog hair. I gave her one cooper bolus and in about a week to maybe two she is back to her so nice soft hair. Now I just need to get more gel caps and dose the rest.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Copper Deficiency Question - Update more help needed...*

Ok, so it has now been 3 months since I gave the goats the copper. Annie's coat is still redish and I think they both have "fishtails" - I will try to get pics of their tails tomorrow. I originally said I gave them boluses - I didn't give them the copusure in capsules, I mixed the copper rods in a little sweet feed at the recommendation of the breeder that I got them from - could that be why they aren't looking any better? I was told to give them the copasure rods once every six months. It has only been 3 months, would it be dangerous to give them more now?

Jen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

do you have new pictures? I wouldnt want to over do it - chances are they didnt eat the copper rods or enough of them if you are still experiencing copper deficiency


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Instead of giving them one big bolus now, give them 1/4 of the dose every 2 weeks. They need not have a rush of copper to experience the benefits, and spreading it out will help reduce the risk. 

Try to assess their coat texture rather then the color. As mentioned, the red may be normal. I have 2 black girls who never get any red - ever. And one, on the same exact schedule in terms of feed, minerals, and copper boluses - always has a red tint! A thin wirey coat is a better indicator of a copper deficiency. Fish tail is a good one too! 

If your feed is sticky (most sweet feeds are!) Then they more then likely got plenty. The rods would stick to the feed. If you are worried this isn't working get their favorite treat to hide in it - I have found marshmallows, bread, and bananas work well. Take a piece, poor the 1/4 dose in, squish it together, and give it to the goats! Break is my personal favorite because it's easier to work with and everyone will eat eat. I have a few who chew and spit out the marshmallows - pick em back up, chew em, spit em out, pick em back up...lol


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Copper Deficiency Question - new pics added*

Here are some pictures that I took today:
Annie's tail








Jessie's tail








Close up of Annie's coat


















And Annie and Jessie together:









Thanks.  
Jen


----------



## mad_science (Jan 14, 2013)

Have you had improvement in the color? My doe looks JUST like that. I am worried about her. I am going to get a test of her nutrient levels on Monday. Any updates would be appreciated!


----------

